# liquidxshadowz 2.5 Journal



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

We're just going to jump straight into this one, I didn't take many pictures along the way, but I'm pretty happy with where I've ended up. Let me know what you guys think, and if there is anything I should change/work on.

Slow start..cheap bubble filter..no idea what I was doing..attempting to grow from bulbs...empty and ugly. Substrate is a play sand and fluorite mix, mostly fluorite.









Oh look, some moss and guppies!!....still dull and ugly.









New filter, 27 watts of light, DIY Jello CO2, Rotella, HC, hydrocotyle, Wisteria, a couple rocks from rrrramos. Making headway, but still needs work. (I know I butchered some spelling, feel free to correct me.)









Also started dosing Florinaxis and Flourish Comprehensive Daily. Monopotassium Phosphate, Potassium Sulphate, and Potassium Nitrate 3 days a week. 50% WC once a week.

Stuck some black fun foam to the back of the tank, and already seeing some growth.









Current residents: 1 Otto, and 4 RCS..crossing my fingers they'll start breeding, I'm afraid I have 4 females.









It took absolutely forever to get any response from the bulb. But now that its sprouted, it's taking off. This is in the back left of the tank, and I think it's looking good. It's a Nymphaea Lotus Green. Anxious to see how it turns out, and if it will flower once it reaches the surface.









A little trimming and replanting. This is how it sits today 10/19/09


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

that larger rock is much better. I might move the hydrocotyle out from right infront of it though.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good man, I love timeline shots. If you have not already, you will probably want to remove the metal tie around those stem plants - I have always been told that contributes to rotting the lower portion.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

^ I use them on pretty much all of my stem bunches. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

I think you're right, the hydrocotyle would probably look better shifted to the right a bit. I'm timid to move it though, the roots seem to be getting established, and I don't want to hurt the plant.

Yea, I ended up having more pictures than I thought I did..haha. It's cool to see how it's progressed over the last few weeks. The metal band is completely covered by roots now, if it's necessary to remove it, it's going to be a tricky task. My hands barely fit behind that rock, and just like the hydrocotyle, I'm still timid to harm it's newly developed root structure.

I'm also debating what to do with the DIY CO2, the airstone seems to work well, but half the bubbles still just rise to the top instead of going into the filter. I'm thinking I may just need to drill a hole in the side of the intake and put it straight in. Any suggestions on doing this? It's a red sea nano filter, and I'd like an effective and clean looking method.


----------



## KentCurtis (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that would work liquid. Take a look at 'lookin around's thread (here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/planted-nano-tanks/82573-long-timer-first-timer-2-5-a-8.html ). He uses a similar method, but instead of drilling a hole he just used suction cups to point the airline tubing directly under the filter intake. Same thing. Seems to have worked quite well for him.


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

That method works for now..atleast until I get cherry shrimp that feel like reproducing. Moved the hydrocotyle, trimmed a bit. Here it is today.










I think it needs work, but I'm not sure what to do with it at the moment..any suggestions?


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

weird that the reflection makes it look like it's not completely filled up..need to work on my photo skills


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

I've got a tripod in my trunk that I can bring in tomorrow dude. I believe my brother put a bunch of that Rotala in the package that should be here tomorrow, you're welcome to all of it I doubt I'll use it. He actually sent a bunch of stuff I doubt will be used in my tank. We'll discuss when you get home after work tomorrow haha.
Anyways, I like how this is turning out. The lily and wisteria are growing like crazy man!


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

lots of growth, mowed the lawn yesterday, some cherry babies, but they probably got sucked into the filter overnight..mehh


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Put some black pantyhose or a small sponge over the filter intake to prevent more shrimp from getting sucked in. Also, I would check inside the filter. Sometimes they survive in there.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Haha I didn't realize till just now that the big rock looks like a monster trying to eat the RCS


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

It has filled in quite nicely. I think the wisteria is overpowering, and either needs cut way down, or removed/replaced. I'm also really happy with the HC carpet, although I may need to mow again.

On a much sadder note..Unfortunately, I murdered one of my RCS in a tragic Rotala trimming accident. Current residents are 2 Otos, 3 adult RCS, and unknown RCS babies, I rarely get a glimpse of one or two of them.

Anyways, here's a couple shots for ya.
I think I finally may know how to operate my camera a little better.


















As always, any feedback is appreciated. I'm still a n00b.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow dramatic change, it looks great!


----------



## EdTheEdge (Jan 25, 2007)

It grew in rather nicely! roud: roud:


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Got a little ambitious after gorging on countless thanksgiving treats. Here it is now.


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

I really really like the tank! I'm planning on getting a 2.5g in the next few days. Are you using a heater and if so which one? Also, what is the plant behind the rock called? (still new to the hobby). Thank you! and once again, sweet tank! Oh, one last thing! What gravel is that?


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Yea, this is just a typical 2.5g from petsmart with the top popped off.. I was looking at other 2.5s today, and it seems like they have a lot cleaner silicone job on them than this one came with. I may have to switch them out soon. I'm not using a heater yet, but I'm, looking into getting one of the smaller flat ones in here to help get the ideal temp for RCS breeding, since I went ahead and put 6 more in there today. 

The plant behind the rock, I believe is Rotala Indica..it seems to get more of a reddish tint the more light it gets, I like it a lot.

The substrate/gravel is just fluorite, and it seems to work pretty well. I wasn't sure how the HC would carpet on it, but it's doin' fine.

Thanks a lot for the compliments, I really appreciate it  this is one of my first planted tanks too.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks great de-rimmed  Yeah for some reason they go insane on the silicone on those 2.5s


----------



## dkbmxr18 (Oct 25, 2009)

You have inspired me 









I'm using a mini elite that's going to double as my co2 reactor. :thumbsup:


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Haha yes they do, but ya gotta love em. Cheap and full of potential. Thanks a lot

dkb, That's an awesome start! What wattage of CFL do you have in that lamp? And what substrate are you using? I'm really glad to hear that


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

How is that jello CO2 working out for you? What recipe did you use?

Killer tank by the way


----------



## 3elements (Nov 27, 2009)

Great tank! I love seeing the progress, it's a gorgeous set-up


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Jello CO2 is working out great, I havent had to make new jello yet, and it's been about 2 months. I used this recipe. Although when I was making the jello, I left the heat on too high, causing it to boil over. Let's just say I'm the only person I've ever heard of that has caught their kitchen on fire cooking jello. Haha.
Now it's almost time to either make new jello, or go pressurized..this is a tough debate, considering I will soon be hooking up 3 tanks with CO2, either a 20g long or a 29g, a 30g hex, and this little guy.


----------



## ermano (Nov 15, 2009)

liquidxshadowz said:


> Jello CO2 is working out great, I havent had to make new jello yet, and it's been about 2 months. I used this recipe. Although when I was making the jello, I left the heat on too high, causing it to boil over. Let's just say I'm the only person I've ever heard of that has caught their kitchen on fire cooking jello. Haha.
> Now it's almost time to either make new jello, or go pressurized..this is a tough debate, considering I will soon be hooking up 3 tanks with CO2, either a 20g long or a 29g, a 30g hex, and this little guy.


I used the same recipe too and it's working great. Glad to see someone else having it go for a long time!

hopefully you won't catch anything else on fire...but if you're going to hook up that many tanks it would be worth it to go pressurized IMO.


----------



## liquidxshadowz (Sep 28, 2009)

Everything was growing in well, but the tank got pretty neglected over the last few weeks. It even sprung a small leak, and one of my ottos disappeared...? I found the other corpse, I assume the RCS ate the other one, but I see no remnants of it at all. I'm replacing this with a 5.5 AGA, which I just finished derimming the top, going to leave the bottom rim on again. I only see 2 RCS, and they're pretty big. Where has all my livestock gone?? I had 9. I haven't been feeding them, and that probably has something to do with it. I'm guessing they ate each other? If this could be the problem, what should I be feeding them? I was hoping they'd multiply, and it seems they've done the opposite. I'm hoping the next tank goes better.


----------

